# twenty inch French Kiss



## kanguru91 (3. Dezember 2006)

fährt einer von euch  den French Kiss in 20.8 Zoll? Ich weiß nämlich nur das Gewicht des 20 Zoll Models.


----------



## Misanthrop (3. Dezember 2006)

ungefähr 870gramm mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanguru91 (3. Dezember 2006)

danke

Woher weißt du das?fährts du selber den rahmen?


----------



## AerO (3. Dezember 2006)

find 880gr eigentlich realistischer.


----------



## kanguru91 (3. Dezember 2006)

is doch scheiss egal! auf 10 gramm is geschissen.

Trotzdem danke


----------



## fashizzel (3. Dezember 2006)

ja leute, ich hatte den letztens in der hand, hab den natürlich gleich auf die waage und kann aeros angabe bestätigen.
ich finde 10 gramm machen schon was aus. man stellt sich nur vor, wenn man das bei jedem teil am radl sagt. das addiert sich schnell.


----------



## Misanthrop (3. Dezember 2006)

hmm wenn das so ist...
Dann sollte ich evtl mal eine andere Waage nehhmen. Meine BR-1284 ist wohl nicht so genau..
Ob die CF-12932 von Wagner Stoneoven`besser ist?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Dezember 2006)

Wenn einer von euch mal ne vernünftige Antwort auf die völlig überflüssige Frage haben würde dann könnte ich den Thread hier schließen.

Und wer tatsächlich hlaubt, dass ein 0,8" längeres UR und OR wirklich 880g schwerer ist dem ist beinahe nicht mehr zu helfen.

kanguru vergiss es es fährt hier niemand den Rahmen und die Herstellerangabe kannste eh knicken. Deswegen weißt du auch nicht was du dazu addieren musst. Und man kauft sich keinen kürzeren Rahmen weil er leichter ist. Denn ein leichter Rahmen ist nicht Selbstzweck sondern leichter zu handeln. Was bringt einem ein leichter Rahmen bzw. Rad wenn man da so beschissen drauf sitzt, dass man nichts zu Stande bringt.

Die Frage ist deswegen völlig überflüssig. Kauf dir den Rahmen der die geomäßig und optisch am besten gefällt und zu deinem Einsatzzweck passt.


----------



## paule_p2 (3. Dezember 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> wenn man da so beschissen drauf sitzt




du sitzt auf deinem BMX? sry das musst jetzt sein.


----------



## AerO (3. Dezember 2006)

wenn man schon nicht fährt, dann muss man doch wenigstens irgendwas mit machen.
also: ich habe den french kiss in 20,8" schonma verkauft und der fährt hier auch irgendwo im ibc rum. leider nicht so aktiv der gute. ich kann ja bei dem mal was in erfahrung bringen und wenn ich was genaueres weiß schreib ichs halt rein. ansonsten is toll hier.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Dezember 2006)

Geht doch. Man muss den kleinen aero nur aus der Reserve locken dann gibt er auch manchmal gute Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (3. Dezember 2006)

ich bin super Mod  

Such lieber den Kerl dem du den Rahmen verkauft hast. 

n scheiss mach ich.

mfg Daniel

rot suckt. back in black!


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Dezember 2006)

boah als ob das nicht vollkommen egal ist, wie schwer ein rahmen ist. hat hier irgendjemand schonmal einen bmx rahmen nach gewicht gekauft? aber wenn du einen leichten rahmen willst kann ich nur sagen der s3 aitken ist extrem leicht und ist auch sicher sehr viel besser von verarbeitung und haltbarkeit. dass sich bei so einer lapalie ein mod einschalten muss ist ja wohl auch lächerlich. ich mein das zeugt schon von extremen nichtwissen, wenn man meint ein 0,8" längeres oberrohr würde knapp 1kilo mehrgewicht ausmachen. da kann die beantwortung der frage ja wohl auch nicht so wichtig sein. irgendwie versteh ich das forum hier noch nicht ganz. bei irgendwelchen beschimpfungen die früher zumindestens wirklich krass hier waren hat sich keine sau drum gekümmert und hier bei diesem recht amüsanten thread wird gleich zwei mal ein mod als anstandswauwau tätig. das soll jetzt wirklich nicht gegen dich und deine funktion als mod gehen, im gegenteil, seitdem sich hier einer kümmert ist die atmosphäre für neuuser wesentlich angenehmer geworden, aber lächerlich ist die ganze sache schon.


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. Dezember 2006)

geht des auch das man in einem post weniger schreibt


----------



## zimtstern. (4. Dezember 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> ich bin super Mod
> 
> Such lieber den Kerl dem du den Rahmen verkauft hast.
> 
> ...






 

was soll das denn sid? lass ihn doch!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Dezember 2006)

zimtstern. schrieb:


> was soll das denn sid? lass ihn doch!



Da stand "f!ck dich - gute Antwort?"

Auf Kleinkindergetue hab ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock. Wenn jemand ne blöde Frage stell darf man ihn verarschen aber dennoch sollte man die Frage beantworten. Denn sonst bleibt derjenige dumm.


----------



## Frankfurter (4. Dezember 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Wenn einer von euch Flachwichsern (...)



Bist zwar Mod aber damit haste es auch nicht besser gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtstern. (4. Dezember 2006)

Frankfurter schrieb:


> Bist zwar Mod aber damit haste es auch nicht besser gemacht.



nicht unbedingt besser, aber in dem momment sicher angepasster als obriges..
(wenn es stimmt)
#

sorry


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Dezember 2006)

Eure Kritik ist sicherlich berechtigt. Ich habs gelöscht.


----------



## Flatpro (4. Dezember 2006)

hier, ich hab meinen letzten rahmen nach gewicht gekauft


----------



## Pulle666 (4. Dezember 2006)

@flatpro: du hast das modell nach gewicht ausgesucht,du hast den rahmen dann aber nich mit nem zu kleinen oberrohr für dich gewählt,weil es leichter is!?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Dezember 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> hier, ich hab meinen letzten rahmen nach gewicht gekauft



in 19,5" weil das leichter als 21" ist


----------



## Flatpro (4. Dezember 2006)

eh nein... aber rahmen selber und dann kürzer weil wendiger und leichter


----------



## BenjaminB (5. Dezember 2006)

ich hab mein s3 auch unterandem wegen des gewichts gekauft, aber der rahmen ist auch sonst einfach ein traum. übrigends ist er 21" zoll lang, deßhalb wiegt er auch nicht 2150g sondern 2900...(tatsächlich sinds 2180g).
aber bei jedem bike ist es am wichtigsten, dass man sich darauf wohl fühlt, gewicht hin oder her, e basta!


----------



## Knacki1 (5. Dezember 2006)

http://www.parano-garage.de/newItems.php4

Taugt die neue Fit Gabel was? Wiegt nur 940gr.

Ist die nur fuer Integrated Headset?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. Dezember 2006)

Schau mal was oben drüber steht: Neuheuten! Ich denke damit hat noch niemand Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Theoretisch wäre ich aber vorsichtig denn Odyssey, Fly und Co versuchen ja ihre Gabeln mit technischen Spielereien unter 1kg zu bekommen. Ich denke das machen die nicht ohne Grund sondern vielleicht weil ab da keine klassische Gabel mehr hält weil dann z.B. die Standrohre extrem dünnwandig sind um das Ergebnis zu erreichen.

Das mit dem integrated Headset versteh ich nicht. Damit eine Gabel nur damit kompatibel wäre, müsste sie einen integrierten Gabelkonus haben der halt nur mit FSA oder Campa Steuersätzen kompatibel ist. Ansonsten kannste die doch überall reinstecken. Der Schaft sieht auch nicht so kurz aus...

Vielleicht weißt du ja mehr


----------



## RISE (5. Dezember 2006)

Müsste mit allen Headsets funktionieren.Erfahren, bzw. erste Eindrücke findest du sicher bei Bikeguide im Forum. Ansonsten fährt Aero die Pitchfork XLT, die auch < 1000g wiegt. Allerdings kostet die mMn mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (5. Dezember 2006)

die gabel ist ganz normal, so wie jede andere auch. kann man also mit jedem steuersatz fahren. irgendwie nervt es allerdings das die fit sachen jetzt auch in taiwan gefertig werden. da ist der preis von 135 euro schon recht teuer.


----------



## Knacki1 (6. Dezember 2006)

Also auf der Fit Hp steht... 

Extra long steerer tube taper is only
compatible with integrated headsets



btw... hab schon gelesen dass das ne neuheits ist ^^

Aber vielleicht hat sie sich ja schon jemand geholt oder kennt leute die diese gabel haben.


----------



## kanguru91 (15. Dezember 2006)

hab jetzt mein rad (french kiss) fährt sich voll geil die other parts sind auch voll geil


----------

